
Sparkbuy Introduces a "Kayak for Gadgets" - danshapiro
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/sparkbuy_introduces_a_kayak_for_gadgets.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d923a259de0be10%2C0
======
thekevan
Although the interface is a bit clunky, it is still easier to compare items
from different sources.

------
hammock
What's the difference between this and Pricegrabber? "The difference between
Sparkbuy and so many other shopping comparison sites is how it phrases your
gadget requirements."

------
jasonlgrimes
Finally a site that can distill important technical information and make it
easily searchable for purchasing decisions! Congrats guys!

------
TheIronYuppie
I see big win here - pricing for this stuff is so fluid, we need a great
Hipmunk/Kayak/etc interface that lets anyone filter quickly.

------
scottporad
For a TV-phobe like me, I found this site really easy to use.

